# A video of the world's muddiest dog walk...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oops...didn't realise its not ready yet...do come back again later...!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, Harry is just on the sideline, he don't want anything to do with the mud does he..LOL
I think you're two would of saved you from the mud..LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh that's great!!! And your voice is just as I expected it and the way you say Tilly makes me giggle!!! LOVE the English accent. I liked the video better than the still pictures~~~ take more videos...in the quicksand LOL Your little mudpie girl is just having a blast in that mud!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a good dog-mom you are to let your pups have such a good time - while getting VERY filthy - knowing you get clean-up duty. I'm impressed!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok that is too cute. Wanna plan a play date? lol


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Tilly the water dog , she looks like she is having the time of her life, bless her
Harry on the other hand looks less than impressed with the British weather 
I love the O oh bit where your boots are stuck lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tilly - mucky girl, Harry the one with brains, certainly not going in that! Think you may have had a problem getting Harry to pull you out - that boy has got brains.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That's some real mud! Cracks me up, Tilly was right there in it and Harry is just watching. That's a golden for you 

I got stuck in the mud once when I was a teenager, trying to cut through the mud of an interstate construction site. Got sucked in too. My shoes are still somewhere there underneath that interstate LOL


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Silly Tilly! Mud+Dog=Happy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Tilly!!!!! She is so funny with the smile on her face. And I dont blame Harry for not wanting to get in there with her. YUCK!!! You are very brave to stand in mud with a video camera and being stuck too. I think that Harry and Tilly would have helped you out.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tilly looks like shes having a ball harry on the other hand is like do we have to be here in this fithy mud lol. Tilly reminds me of Shelley in a way she loves water that much if she was there she would be laying in it lol.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you should get Harry some doggie wellies... good job you had yours on! I'm so glad you didn't lose your balance, that would have been too funny!!!

I still think Tilly needs to go in the mud with a GR friend... now that would be a sight to see... if she was in there with my Obi they would both be black!!

Its lovely to see her enjoying herself, even if you have to clean her up when you get home... what's new I hear you say???


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats looks like Tilly enjoyed it thats just like the mud near me at the moment


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Emma, I was positive you were going to be well and truly stuck in the muck....or at least your Wellies were! You're a better owner than I, as Finn wouldn't be allowed anywhere near that amount of mud!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that Tilly is one mucky pup !!! love how Harry steers clear


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh,mud Quinn Tilly! You are the best! Love the Henry's look:what i am doing over here in this mud hole?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Emma, I was positive you were going to be well and truly stuck in the muck....or at least your Wellies were! You're a better owner than I, as Finn wouldn't be allowed anywhere near that amount of mud!


Amen to that...you are a much greater owner than me as well...
If it's that gross out...sorry guys, you're just going to have to do some 'indoor activities'


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

mm03gn said:


> Amen to that...you are a much greater owner than me as well...
> If it's that gross out...sorry guys, you're just going to have to do some 'indoor activities'


ahh a bit of mud never hurt anybody! If I didn't walk my dogs everytime it was muddy outside then they'd never get out the house!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tilly sure loves the mud, Mr Harry ...what a good boy, hope the mud came off easily!


----------

